# Vin Chaud



## tasunkawitko (Jan 5, 2012)

x


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds delicious. I'm not much of a wine drinker but my wife puts it away pretty good.

If she sees this we probably will be making it.


----------



## roller (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like a drink a Swedish friend of mine used to make...I am like you Al not much on wine...although I do make it.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2012)

TasWit,   evening... My buddy went to some "Medieval Restaurant" ( in lower B.C. Canada) for a Christmas Party years ago..... Mulled Wine was the "water" service on the table.... No forks, spoons or knives were visible or allowed.... He said it was the greatest time he and the others had in years..... I think the mulled wine was responsible.... he said it was "addictive"  ...... Dave


----------



## sprky (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm not much of a wine drinker ether, but this sounds good. I'll have to try this


----------



## stubshaft (Jan 8, 2012)

I love a hot mug of mulled wine on a cold day...or hot one for that matter.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2012)

This recipe sounds great but one caution...Cardamom is very strong and can blow away the flavor of everything else, a Pinch is the equivalent of 2 Pods...This one of those, you can always add more but can't take it out things...Thanks Tas...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 8, 2012)

Interesting , I might give it a try. Thanks for the Q-view!!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks as a good drink for the winter . it is Similar to the German  glue wine


----------

